# Trò chơi sasuke cho các bé



## htlove18 (17/4/19)

Sasuke nhí - Liên hoàn các thử thách trên cao dành cho trẻ em lần đầu tiên xuất hiện tại Việt Nam.
Sự xuất hiện của những trò chơi mới dành cho trẻ em luôn mang đến nhiều mới lạ khác biệt, để lại dấu ấn đậm chất Đồ chơi Kinh Bắc cho từng khu vui chơi trẻ em do Đồ chơi Kinh Bắc thiết kế và thi công. Khu vui chơi mạo hiểm trên cao hay còn gọi là Sasuke phiên bản nhí chính là sản phẩm trí tuệ mới của chúng tôi lần đầu tiên xuất hiện Tại Việt Nam. Đây là một mô hình khu vui chơi liên hoàn trên cao với các thử thách khá nguy hiểm thách thức sự dũng cảm, gan dạ của các anh hùng nhí.

Được lấy cảm hứng từ hình ảnh những chú bộ đội xẻ rừng Trường Sơn đi cứu nước cũng như là những trải nghiệm, tình yêu dành cho mảnh đất và con người nơi đây qua những công trình tại Tây Nguyên, Khu vui chơi mạo hiểm trên cao đậm chất núi rừng với những thử thách trèo đèo, lội suối đòi hỏi sự kéo léo, gan dạ và dũng cảm của người chơi để có thể vượt qua. Đối với các bé sợ độ cao hoặc có sức khỏe yếu đều được khuyến cáo không nên tham gia hoặc chỉ được tham gia khi được sự đồng ý của phụ huynh.





Đúng như cái tên của nó - Khu vui chơi mạo hiểm trên cao, tất cả các trò chơi tại đây đều được thực hiện trên cao với một độ cao nhất định, do đó các bé phải thực hiện trò chơi leo núi để đến với thử thách trên cao đầu tiên. Cầu khỉ, dốc núi bằng dây, cà kheo trên không, cửa xoay vách núi.... sẽ là những thử thách tiếp theo các bé phải vượt qua trước khi leo xuống mặt đất bằng thang dây.

Đâu đó qua khu vui chơi này, trẻ em sẽ nhìn thấy hình ảnh đời thường quá đổi thân thương mà có thể vô tình, bé đã trải qua trong cuộc sống. Nếu xem khu vui chơi mạo hiểm trên cao là một thử thách thì sẽ là một thử thách rất lớn đối với các bé nhưng nếu xem đó là sự liên hoàn các thử thách kết hợp lại với nhau, cái nhìn của các bé về thử thách sẽ nhẹ hàng hơn rất nhiều. Các bé sẽ lần lượt trải nghiệm từng thử thách vừa lạ vừa quen, vượt qua những khó khăn để về được đích cuối cùng. Qua đó giúp bé có cái nhìn lạc quan hơn về cuộc sống, về những khó khăn chông gai bé sẽ gặp phải sau này, từ đó giúp bé tự tin, độc lập hơn cũng như rèn luyện cả thể chất và trí tuệ.

Hiện tại, Khu vui chơi mạo hiểm đang dần được mở rộng tại các khu vui chơi do đang đồ chơi kinh bắc thiết kế thi công như SnowTown Sài Gòn, khu vui chơi tại Đồng Nai, Cà Mau.... Các phụ huynh và các bé có thể tham quan trải nghiệm.

Đồ chơi Kinh Bắc tự hào là người đồng hành cùng nhà đầu tư trong việc mang khu vui chơi đến với trẻ em trên mọi miền đất nước.


----------

